
Twitterrific 5 for Mac may become the first casualty in Twitter’s war on devs - protomyth
http://9to5mac.com/2014/11/25/twitterrific-5-twitters-war-on-developers/
======
uptown
Anybody have any recent stats from Tweetbot? In 2012, this is what they said:

* Our user cap for Tweetbot for iOS is pretty huge (which is 2* our current users, not 100k)

* At the current rate our user base is growing we won’t hit that cap for a few years

* Our user cap for Tweetbot for Mac is also large and we don’t expect any problems given the smaller market

* Even if we were to run out of room all our current users will be fine

* User tokens are shared, so if you have a single account on both Tweetbot for iPad and Tweetbot for iPhone that’s only a single token

[http://tapbots.com/blog/news/dont-
panic#more-1142](http://tapbots.com/blog/news/dont-panic#more-1142)

